# Need Advice



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

I've got 3 years preference this year for deer in SD..I'm sending for 2 choices so i'll most likely be getting tags..problem is i want to also send for waubay refuge which are double tags..same as the east river unit im sending for..i could send for just preference for the refuge but its 5 bucks just for a stupid preference point..im thinking im just going to send and if i get tags then i guess i'll have 4 deer to shoot..what would you guys do?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Load more shells.


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

i would but im a dead eye ha :sniper:


----------

